# Making my own Euro Mount!



## VenisonMan (Nov 7, 2010)

I did a Euro mount before about 3 yrs. ago. Scraping and boiling etc. I vowed I wouldn't do that again! I have heard about laying the head next to a fire ant nest. Problem is, after years of diligence, we have no fire ants. Imagine, after all that work to get rid of the evil little pests, I find myself wishing I had them on my property. Heard you can also bury the head and worms and other bugs will finish off the brains for you. So I buried the two heads that I have. If I cover the ground with lime will that prevent the dead animal stink from occurring? Any other suggestions?


----------



## dtala (Nov 7, 2010)

Burying it will cause it to stain badly, it won't come out.....

Cut all the meat off, eyes/brains out, etc, then boil it. Keep the water level right at the antler burr, not over it.

Soak cleaned skull in 40% peroxide and water. 40% can be found at hair salon supply places, like Sallys, etc.

Place skull in good sunlight for a couple of days, yer done.

If it stains too badly you can paint it with textured spray paint for a different look.

  troy


----------



## deadend (Nov 7, 2010)

Submerge it in a bucket of water for a month then hose off the remains.  Easiest method I've found short of dermestid beetles.


----------



## tad1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Deadend is right on, while boiling technique will work fine, most professionals use dermested beetle colonies to clean skulls.  The method of submersion deadend referred to is known as maceration and works because bacteria colonize in the water and clean off the skull.   This method stinks to high heck and because bacterial reproduction and activity are tied to temperature this method works best in warm temperatures.  Even after macerating skulls you probably need to use some peroxide and a degreasing agent like ammonia to prevent yellowing of the skull from fats left in the bone.  Most taxidermists send skulls to a person with a beetle colony or have there own but you have to maintain them and they can do damage in the house.
And Troy is right dont bury it or put it in an ant bed.
                        good luck and have fun!


----------



## dtala (Nov 7, 2010)

here's a pic of a painted skull, you can get several colors.


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 7, 2010)

That looks pretty cool Troy nice work


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 7, 2010)

dtala said:


> here's a pic of a painted skull, you can get several colors.



I like that!! I think I will paint my next one. Any specific paint?  I have in the past, done the soaking in water method, then set out in the sun for a week or so to dry. Then I paint with KILZ spray paint, being sure to tape off the horns etc. Works good, looks about the same as peroxide.


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 7, 2010)

The lime can soak into the ground and eat the bone as well


----------



## dtala (Nov 7, 2010)

Havana, the kind I use is called FLECK STONE, spray stone finish

  troy


----------



## oogachaka (Nov 8, 2010)

tad1 said:


> Deadend is right on, while boiling technique will work fine, most professionals use dermested beetle colonies to clean skulls.  The method of submersion deadend referred to is known as maceration and works because bacteria colonize in the water and clean off the skull.   This method stinks to high heck and because bacterial reproduction and activity are tied to temperature this method works best in warm temperatures.  Even after macerating skulls you probably need to use some peroxide and a degreasing agent like ammonia to prevent yellowing of the skull from fats left in the bone.  Most taxidermists send skulls to a person with a beetle colony or have there own but you have to maintain them and they can do damage in the house.
> And Troy is right *dont *bury it or *put it in an ant bed.*
> good luck and have fun!


Newbie here.
Whats wrong with the ant method?
Is it simply not efficient or is it dangerous or something?


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 8, 2010)

I think the concern was it could get stained, and not come clean. If the ant method works, use it. I tried it once and it did not work well for me, and it did stain it. But I paint mine with the white KILZ, so that was no big deal.


----------



## EGlock86 (Nov 8, 2010)

Boil and scrape I did the one on my avitar I practiced on some smaller Bucks and nothing turned out as good for when I killed my biggest buck (avitar)....it is true work just grab a case of beer and enjoy whatcha killed


----------



## EGlock86 (Nov 8, 2010)

PS use peroxid not bleach...it messes it up in the long run


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2010)

If you use the any method you will need to suspend the skull above ground level in a cage that will keep scavengers from making off with your head. Make sure it is high enough to keep any mound dirt from reaching it. This takes a long time especially since fire ants tend to hibernate during the winter months. Other methods work better. If you want to use beetles the go to where someone thru out a carcass and get the bettles there you will need. They do occur naturally but you will need alot of them to clean a skull in a short time period.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Nov 12, 2010)

I talked to one guy that boiled and then used a pressure washer to remove debris. (actually he might have done it at a car wash)

I know my pressure washer sure woould clean it up, but I wouldn't want to do it at my house.


----------



## VenisonMan (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, guys. I have used the boil and scrape method for my last mount. Wrapped the antler bases in aluminum foil. It just took too long. You guys confirmed one of my biggest concerns. Georgia red clay STAINS!!! My fire ants are gone. So that isn't gonna help much anyway. But if I submerge in water for a month it will turn the brains into goo? And then it will all come off with high pressure water? I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 4, 2010)

*Minimizing Smell*

I will start by saying I have never tried this method but was looking at it for this year. This guy seems to have a great idea on how to minimize the smell when using maceration. It makes sense. Just thought I would throw this out there for ya.

http://www.243wssm.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84&Itemid=74


----------

